# ID this super jet black piranha



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

If you have the book - THE GUIDE TO OWNING PIRANHAS - this book is the same as - PIRANHAS KEEPING AND BREEDING THEM IN CAPTIVITY- if you have any of these books and if you look at the last page there is this SUPER JET BLACK PIRANHA,the name in the book says I will write what ever it says in the book, it says that-----THE MOST RARE AND MOST ELEGANT OF THE PIRANHAS IS THE BLACK PIRANHA, SERRASALMUS NIGER FROM BRAZIL. So does anyone know what this is,iam sure this is not the same black piranha (Serrasalmus rhombeus). thanks


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

S.rhombeus or S.niger?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

so the picture shown in that book is the same fish as Serrasalmus rhombeus.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> so the picture shown in that book is the same fish as Serrasalmus rhombeus.


yep, Black Piranha from Peru


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> so the picture shown in that book is the same fish as Serrasalmus rhombeus.


yep, Black Piranha from Peru
[/quote]
henry do you have any of these books.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> so the picture shown in that book is the same fish as Serrasalmus rhombeus.


yep, Black Piranha from Peru
[/quote]
henry do you have any of these books.
[/quote]

which one








View attachment 78768


is this the pic you are talking about?
View attachment 78769


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

TheFishCatcher has the same fish as in the pic








View attachment 78770


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> so the picture shown in that book is the same fish as Serrasalmus rhombeus.


yep, Black Piranha from Peru
[/quote]
henry do you have any of these books.
[/quote]

which one








View attachment 78768


is this the pic you are talking about?
View attachment 78769

[/quote]
wow,yes that's the fish Iam talking about the black piranha in the 2nd pic,so henry are these rare ?only THE FISH CATCHER has this piranha?
So this is the black piranha from PERU? It looks a little different from the book but still.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

it's just a rhom, some look darker than others. Some have different shapes.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> so the picture shown in that book is the same fish as Serrasalmus rhombeus.


yep, Black Piranha from Peru
[/quote]
henry do you have any of these books.
[/quote]

which one








View attachment 78768


is this the pic you are talking about?
View attachment 78769

[/quote]
wow,yes that's the fish Iam talking about the black piranha in the 2nd pic,so henry are these rare ?only THE FISH CATCHER has this piranha?
So this is the black piranha from PERU? It looks a little different from the book but still.
[/quote]

henry are these rare ?
im not sure if they are rare, but SharkAquarium sells them, Rhombeus Jet Black 7" $249.99

only THE FISH CATCHER has this piranha?
i guess he might be the only one









So this is the black piranha from PERU?
yes


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

no the fish catcher sold that fish a long time ago. i think bubba has it now unless he sold it. and no it isnt the only jet black in captivity.
wes


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

yeah ash or the fishcatcher sold that a few years ago, but it was the darkest rhom i have ever seen in my life, its not just the picture that makes him look that dark.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

they are not rare dude i think there is a 8 inch one goin for 60 bucks in the member clasifieds now and they are not all that dank but if you have black gravel it helps make them darker


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That is one sexy rhom ash had. I would keep it forever man


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID Complete. S. rhombeus.


----------

